# Vorstellen meiner Mediaanlage



## windl (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe NG,

seit einiger Zeit entwickle ich eine Mediaanlage in Java.
Diese möchte ich heute gerne einmal Vorstellen. Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Anregungen was noch mit realisiert werden sollte oder aber fühlt sich angesprochen mich dabei zu unterstützen. 
Die Software lässt sich sowohl über eine Fernbedienung mittels Winlirc oder aber über Tastatur bedienen. Leider ist das Modul der Tastatursteuerung noch nicht ganz 100% implementiert ;o|

Auf dem ersten Screenshot sieht man das Grundmenü. 


Im Menüpunkt MUSIK springt man in die Verwaltung der Musik ab. Hier kann man  entweder durch das MP3 Filesystem navigieren – sich seine TOP25 Titel anhören oder Playlisten abspielen oder neu erstellen.


Im Menüpunkt LIEDER navigiert man nun durch das MP3 Filesystem. Ebenso kann man hier gezielt nach Liedern suchen.

Die Eingabe im Suchdialog funktioniert via Fernbedienung wie auch über Tastatur.

Die Returntaste oder „OK“ auf der FB bringt einen in das entsprechende Fileverzeichnis.

Durch drücken der Infotaste kann man sich im Verzeichnis den Text des Liedes anzeigen lassen.
Dieser Text scrollt dann langsam, aber nicht synchron zum Lied durch den Monitor.


Wird das Lied abgespielt, dann springt die Software in eine Art Diashow und zeigt z.B. Urlaubsbilder an (auf einen Screenshot habe ich hier verzichtet).
Drückt man aber in der Diashow die INFO-Taste dann bekommt man nähere Informationen zum aktuellen Lied und zum Interpreten.


Im Menüpunkt PLAYLIST kann man seine Playlisten abspielen – neue Listen erstellen und bestehende Listen bearbeiten


Hier kann man sich nun eine Playliste auswählen um diese abzuspielen oder zu bearbeiten.


Dieses Bild zeigt den Inhalt der Testplayliste an.

Wenn man eine Liste bearbeitet, dann wechselt man wieder in den Bereich des Fileverzeichnisses der MP3 Lieder. 
Möchte man hier ein Lied zu seiner Liste aufnehmen, wird dies beim Drücken der OK-Taste mit einem Stern angezeigt. Durch speichern der Einstellung ist die Playliste nun gespeichert und kann abgespielt werden. 

Es bleibt noch zu sagen, dass das Abspielen der Playliste nicht immer in der gleichen Reihenfolge erfolgt wie sie angelegt wurde. Die Lieder werden am Anfang gemixt und immer wieder neu zusammen gestellt.

Zum Thema Musik bleibt noch zu sagen,  dass wenn die Software neu gestartet wird die Anlage immer mit dem letzten gespielten Lied startet und ab dort weiter spielt. 
Es ist dabei nicht wichtig, ob es sich dabei um eine Playliste oder um ein Fileverzeichnis oder gar um die TOP25 handelt.


Im gleichen Schema ist das Radiomodul aufgebaut. Hier kann man zwischen eingestellten Favoriten und Shoutcast-Radiosendern auswählen.

Zum Abspielen der Filme benutze ich MPlayer.
Wenn Interesse besteht, dann kann ich diesen Bereich gerne auch noch einmal separat vorstellen.

Ich hoffe, ich habe hiermit den einen oder anderen Angesprochen.

Cu
Uwe


----------



## GeorgA (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mich mit Java seit die (1.0) 1.1 – bis 1.5 (Teilweiser 1.6) Version intensiv beschäftigt. (Jetzt bin ich sagen wir Pensioniert.) 

*deine Vorstellung findet kaum Resonanz. – deshalb *

Meine Meinung dazu:
Die (Meine Meinung) kann ich nur aus deinen Screenshot entnehmen. aber -
finde ich sehr Gut! - > Kompliment!
Nur Persönliche Meinung zum Wölkchen;





Es soll nur in dem obern Berech platziert werden. (ist aber nur Geschmacksache)

Du Zeigst auch die Songstexte – cool.
Damals, (als die Computer seinen Einsatz auch in den >>kleinen Bands<< seine Wirkung zeigte) habe ich eine Software entwickelt, die denen etwas helfen sollte.
(Bei Interesse: Flash Demo -> Vorschau )

Der Link wurde schon längst aus meiner HP entfernt. - > ?keine Interesse daran.
Nein -  das Zauberwort heißt Marketing! 

NUN!:
Deine Software finde ich wirklich Spitze!
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg damit.

Kooperation - hmm?

Gruß
Georg


----------



## windl (18. Mai 2012)

Danke für das Kompliment.
Ich weiß nicht, warum ich so wenig Resonanz erhalte?!
Die Software wird auf jeden Fall weiter entwickelt. Habe erst vor einigen Wochen einen Grafikdesigner kennen gelernt der mir bei den Icons hilft. Im Augenblick läuft die Software daheim bei mir im Wohnzimmer. D.h. der "womens acceptance factor" wäre auch bestanden 

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich mir die Apple Fernbedienung mit ganzen 6 Tasten gekauft. Somit wird die Anlage noch einmal Funktional bzw von der Handhabung her ein kleines Redesign erhalten. 

Wo ich im Augenblick noch sehr stark hänge ist im TV-Modul. Es gibt zwar von DSJ ein fertiges Package um Direct show in Java einbinden zu können - aber der Entwickler betont immer wieder, dass das TV-Modul nur zufällig dabei runtergefallen ist und nicht weiter entwickelt wird. Was an sich sehr schade ist. 
Somit bräuchte ich hier irgendwie eine adequate Lösung. Vielleicht ist der Umstieg auf  Linux doch irgendwann der Richtige!! 
Dann muss ich mich aber mehr mit LIRC und VFD-Modulen befassen ;(

Es hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Aber ja, es macht sehr viel Spass die Anlage zu entwickeln.


----------

